# Differences Between MS Word and Works?



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I saw in my Dell magazine that if users do not select an Office (2007) package for their new Dell computers that they get MS Works 8.0. What are the differences between MS Works and MS Word? I know that Works is a watered down version of Word. The question is, just how watered down? My understanding is that Works DOES NOT offer a thesaurus. Are there any other differences? Will Works open and convert Word documents (97-2003 at least) successfully?

Jack


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

If all you are going to do is create documents at home-- and mail hard copies-- Works will be OK

However, if you have any interest in sending files to anyone--- they will very likely not be able to open your files (as Word does not read Works files). Having said that, both programs have the capability of working in RTF (.rtf) If you send out .rtf files, anyone can read them.

Does Works writer have all the capabilities of Word? No

Works is really a pretty good little program-- but it is almost an orphan program. There are very few things out there that can read its files.

If price is a consideration--- OpenOffice reads and writes M$Office files (I have used it every day for more than 5 years and have only had one "real life" file that I had a hard time printing.) If price is NOT a consideration--- I'd still use OpenOffice--- It's that good. It's free. All future updates will be free. You can use it on all the computers you want (on several platforms-- Windows/Linux/MAC/etc.) And you can give away as many copies as you wish. All legally & all for free.

http://www.openoffice.org/

letchworth


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Word will open Works files. Works is the ugly step child without all the bells and whistles of Word.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Rockn said:


> Word will open Works files. Works is the ugly step child without all the bells and whistles of Word.


So Word will open Works files, but Works will not open Word files.

Jack


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe you are correct.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Jack1000,
If you want a free office suite that is compatible with Word, Excel etc )& Microsoft office products) why not consider OpenOffice:

http://www.openoffice.org/

it's a very good option IMHO.

Richard


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Rockn said:


> I believe you are correct.


However,

If you have Works, you can go to Microsoft's website and download Converters that will allow Works to read Word documents. I did a Search at the site for Works Converters.

Jack


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Also found out that if you have Works 6.0 or higher,

That a file converter is already included on your system. You find it by going to Open in the program that you want to run, than select the file, and than select Works 6.0+ The Word document will convert to Works format.

Jack


----------

